# AKU :/



## LainuU (Nov 28, 2012)

Asalam alaikum 

Ill be applying for AKu this year 2013 ...

I just wantted to know how to prepare for the test ?

Ive done my alevels .... I just wanted to know which books shall i refer ? 
And is going to institude for preparation worth ?

Regards


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

LainuU said:


> Asalam alaikum
> 
> Ill be applying for AKu this year 2013 ...
> 
> ...


Two of my friends got into AKU this year. You should look over the FSc books briefly along with your A Level books. You only have to score above a minimum percentage in order to be eligible for the interview, which is what counts most along with your grades and certificates etc. 

The entry test itself shouldn't be too much of a problem if you have a good grasp of concepts and are reasonably fluent in English.

Oh, and you really don't need to join any academies or tuition centres.


----------



## LainuU (Nov 28, 2012)

So you mean that if the passing % is 65 for science 
and a achieve it so then ill be able to appear for interview ?
Arent the people with high % in test called for interview ?? Or is it like if i pass the test ill be called for interiew :$

And do we need to give aggregation or alevel result statements ?


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey. I got into AKU this year. Feel free to ask me any questions you have. Regards.


----------



## LainuU (Nov 28, 2012)

I just wanted to know that how to prepare ?
I mean which books? Alevel FSC ? N do these Student Inn type 
institute worth going for MCAT preparation? N can i get old papers from anywhere?
N what percentage u got in total?
And one more thing as some one said before i just need to pass the test n thn im eligible 
for interview?
Arent the people with highest score selected ?
Regards


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

amuneeb said:


> Hey. I got into AKU this year. Feel free to ask me any questions you have. Regards.


hey, i was wondering, what are the chances of a foreign student getting into AKU? I heard that they msotly want the people from pak getting into admission into that school and foreign student aren't really on top of their priority list...


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

You should study from FSc books are SAT books if you are a FSc student. Or A level books and SAT II books if you are an A levels student. You can't get old papers from anywhere. The papers that the academies give out are usually unlike the real test. But if you want to know the difficulty level of the test, practice SAT II questions. They would give you a very good idea. I got 80 point something percent in the test. If you clear the test you get called to the interview. Everything combined decided who will be offered admission but I believe that a good test score really helps. First of all, focus on the test. When you clear it, then start preparing for the interview. Also focus a bit on your extra-curriculars and community service since they ask about it in the interview. 
Regards.

- - - Updated - - -



Emma101 said:


> hey, i was wondering, what are the chances of a foreign student getting into AKU? I heard that they msotly want the people from pak getting into admission into that school and foreign student aren't really on top of their priority list...


As far as foreign students are concerned, I don't really know how many make it to AKU, but if you are good enough, I'm sure they won't have any reason to not offer you a place. Best of luck.


----------



## LainuU (Nov 28, 2012)

Im an alevel student 
I just called Anees hussain they sai we provide you with material ...
so is that material not worth studying ?
i read that science and maths are combined wheras english is seperate 
ie need to clear both which have diffrent passing percentages?
What kind of extra curiculam ? Aand do the need these certificates or just ask ?
Regards


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

aoa. i am from alevels and appeared this year in the entry test but did not get in since i was withou guidance, hence in the end what i studied was totally different from what came in the test. The mcqs were fsc based but conceptual. no *ratta* questions. so i would suggest that you must go through the fsc books of 2nd year especially, for chemistry and physics . There are lots of concepts present in 2nd year there which we have not covered in alevels. (plus in our test most mcqs came from 2nd year syllabus in phy and chem part)you dont need to memorise anything. just get a feel for the concepts. if you dont understand anything, u can google it. .Secondly dont study science portion from sat- i did it and it was a waste of my time. buy sat 1 book of barrons and practice maths and eng from there. if you know anybody who has gone to kips acadamy, get a hold of their fsc book for chrm, phy and bio. For an alevels student these books are GOD send since they have everything summarised from fsc books without any repetition. if you have the kips books you dont even need to go through the fsc books. Read them first and if you dont understand something , then you can look that up in the respective fsc book (saves a lot of time) because comprehending fsc books is reallly annoying. small text and weird english . the test will most probably be held in april so you have an ample amount of time to go through fsc book and keep up with A2 course too. All the best to you


----------



## Extinct Human (Oct 29, 2012)

Which Sat 2 books will you recommend? Baron or Princeton review? I'm yet to go get them so I just wanted to have an idea on which one to buy.


----------



## zarmeen131 (Oct 16, 2012)

princeton chemistry and physics and barron's biology..


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

hi!everyone for biology do focus on organs diagrams also, like brain, stomach etc previously, there was a diagram of brain asking for hypothalamus. so good luck.


----------



## marya (Jan 4, 2013)

*:/*

hello!! there  i just wanted to ask that if is there anyone who had a grade C in their alevels and got into AKU?? and does aga khan believes in kinship? applying to AKU with A GRADE C does it matter some how?


----------



## Rayhaan Baloch (Sep 11, 2012)

salam to all... I wanted to know that what is the eligiblity % of AKU. And how much one should score in entry test? And i heard that in entry test of AKU there is a math portion along with science and english? thank you


----------



## njqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi there! I was wondering about how hard it is for a foreigner to get into AKU. I am an American high school senior (of Pakistani origin) hoping to apply for AKU 2014. I have taken the SAT IIs
math:800
Chemistry:750
Biology: 710

my SAT I is not as good, its 1930, but I can retake it and score above 2150 in december.
my gpa is 3.5, unweighted, but I can work harder to raise it if I have to.
I will self finance, obviously. 
I have tons of extra curriculars and community service
Do I have a good chance?
How many foreigners are in your class?
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## hamayun urooj (May 29, 2018)

*What Should We Study For English In AKU Test And Secondly Is Time Mangement During The Test Something To*

QUOTE=Fatima Hassan;47535]aoa. i am from alevels and appeared this year in the entry test but did not get in since i was withou guidance, hence in the end what i studied was totally different from what came in the test. The mcqs were fsc based but conceptual. no *ratta* questions. so i would suggest that you must go through the fsc books of 2nd year especially, for chemistry and physics . There are lots of concepts present in 2nd year there which we have not covered in alevels. (plus in our test most mcqs came from 2nd year syllabus in phy and chem part)you dont need to memorise anything. just get a feel for the concepts. if you dont understand anything, u can google it. .Secondly dont study science portion from sat- i did it and it was a waste of my time. buy sat 1 book of barrons and practice maths and eng from there. if you know anybody who has gone to kips acadamy, get a hold of their fsc book for chrm, phy and bio. For an alevels student these books are GOD send since they have everything summarised from fsc books without any repetition. if you have the kips books you dont even need to go through the fsc books. Read them first and if you dont understand something , then you can look that up in the respective fsc book (saves a lot of time) because comprehending fsc books is reallly annoying. small text and weird english . the test will most probably be held in april so you have an ample amount of time to go through fsc book and keep up with A2 course too. All the best to you [/QUOTE]

i just wanted to ask is time mangement a problematic during aku test and secondly what did u study for english

- - - Updated - - -

QUOTE=Fatima Hassan;47535]aoa. i am from alevels and appeared this year in the entry test but did not get in since i was withou guidance, hence in the end what i studied was totally different from what came in the test. The mcqs were fsc based but conceptual. no *ratta* questions. so i would suggest that you must go through the fsc books of 2nd year especially, for chemistry and physics . There are lots of concepts present in 2nd year there which we have not covered in alevels. (plus in our test most mcqs came from 2nd year syllabus in phy and chem part)you dont need to memorise anything. just get a feel for the concepts. if you dont understand anything, u can google it. .Secondly dont study science portion from sat- i did it and it was a waste of my time. buy sat 1 book of barrons and practice maths and eng from there. if you know anybody who has gone to kips acadamy, get a hold of their fsc book for chrm, phy and bio. For an alevels student these books are GOD send since they have everything summarised from fsc books without any repetition. if you have the kips books you dont even need to go through the fsc books. Read them first and if you dont understand something , then you can look that up in the respective fsc book (saves a lot of time) because comprehending fsc books is reallly annoying. small text and weird english . the test will most probably be held in april so you have an ample amount of time to go through fsc book and keep up with A2 course too. All the best to you [/QUOTE]

i just wanted to ask is time mangement a problematic during aku test and secondly what did u study for english


----------



## MdcatGuide (Feb 20, 2018)

You can ask question


----------

